# Wade Fishing Seadrift, TX; 7/21/16



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

With the freshwater finally dispersing in the bays, most of our fishing grounds are back to trout green water. Bait fish are gathering by the thousands over grass flats and along sand bar drop offs. Most of our wading over the past couple days has been down the edge of the grass lines, in thigh deep water. Early in the morning before the sun breaks the horizon a few big trout can be found crashing bait in knee deep water over these grass beds. With the bays improving, fishing is going to stay hot all summer long. Contact me to book your next fishing trip.


----------

